# North Korea Publicly Executes Christian Woman for Distributing Bible



## Blue Tick (Jul 24, 2009)

North Korea Publicly Executes Christian Woman for Distributing Bible


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 24, 2009)

I am so grateful for her faith and her sacrifice; may God bless her life and death to further His church.

-----Added 7/24/2009 at 01:03:53 EST-----

10O God, how long shall the adversary reproach? shall the enemy blaspheme thy name for ever? 11Why withdrawest thou thy hand, even thy right hand? pluck it out of thy bosom. 
12For God is my King of old, working salvation in the midst of the earth. 
13Thou didst divide the sea by thy strength: thou brakest the heads of the dragons in the waters. 
14Thou brakest the heads of leviathan in pieces, and gavest him to be meat to the people inhabiting the wilderness. 
15Thou didst cleave the fountain and the flood: thou driedst up mighty rivers. 
16The day is thine, the night also is thine: thou hast prepared the light and the sun. 
17Thou hast set all the borders of the earth: thou hast made summer and winter. 
18Remember this, that the enemy hath reproached, O LORD, and that the foolish people have blasphemed thy name. 
19O deliver not the soul of thy turtledove unto the multitude of the wicked: forget not the congregation of thy poor for ever. 
20Have respect unto the covenant: for the dark places of the earth are full of the habitations of cruelty. 
21O let not the oppressed return ashamed: let the poor and needy praise thy name. 
22Arise, O God, plead thine own cause: remember how the foolish man reproacheth thee daily. 
23Forget not the voice of thine enemies: the tumult of those that rise up against thee increaseth continually.


Psalm 74


----------



## JML (Jul 24, 2009)

It is easy to forget that our religious freedoms are not shared by many Christians around the world. Some of our missionary brethren are probably more familiar with it than we are. Sad news.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 24, 2009)

May our great God allow me to leave as sure a testimony regardless of the setting.


----------



## nicnap (Jul 24, 2009)

Praying for her family, and other believers in N.Korea.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 24, 2009)

The Word is getting in - pray for a family we know of, please. The father sneaks into N Korea and brings materials and encouragement.


----------

